# Any German teacher/tutor around Weeze?



## ihsieh (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello,
I am looking for a German tutor around Weeze area! Does anyone know where I can find a good one?


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Are you looking for yourself? or is it like your other posts and another attempt at advertising?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

James3214 said:


> Are you looking for yourself? or is it like your other posts and another attempt at advertising?


:spit:


----------



## ihsieh (Jun 23, 2011)

James3214 said:


> Are you looking for yourself? or is it like your other posts and another attempt at advertising?


I am sorry if I sound like I am advertising. I am looking for a German teacher because one of my co-workers is getting relocated to Weeze. He is busy settling down and unpacks his things in his new apartment so it is my responsibility to help him find a teacher. 
Our organization is trying to help him to adept to German’s environment and culture.
If this counts as advertising please let me know and I will remove this post. Thank you!


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

My advice to your colleague is to visit the local 'Volkhochschule (VHS)' and enrol for a German course for foreign speakers. I believe it would be a lot better for 'adapting' to the local environment and culture and is a lot cheaper and a lot more fun than having a personal German tutor. I found the 'one on one' way of learning German too intensive to take everything in.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ihsieh said:


> I am sorry if I sound like I am advertising. I am looking for a German teacher because one of my co-workers is getting relocated to Weeze. He is busy settling down and unpacks his things in his new apartment so it is my responsibility to help him find a teacher.
> Our organization is trying to help him to adept to German’s environment and culture.
> If this counts as advertising please let me know and I will remove this post. Thank you!


just curious here...

the teachers of Arabic & English you were looking for in Dubai, UAE & Singapore...who were they for ???


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> just curious here...
> 
> The teachers of arabic & english you were looking for in dubai, uae & singapore...who were they for ???



other colleagues of course!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

James3214 said:


> other colleagues of course!


silly me :der:


----------



## ihsieh (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you so much James! I will try to look that up. 
I have tried many differernt website but Weeze is just a hard place to find a good tutor. So thank you for your tips!

to xabiachica, James is actually correct, our company is always sending people to another country to provide cultural training and to interact with international companies. I am just interning this summer, so I am still new to this. I understand that this is not the right place to post, next time I will try different way. 

Thank you guys for letting me know


----------

